# TPU Dota 2 Thread



## ThunderStorm (Dec 28, 2012)

Since nobody has started a thread for the popular dota 2, I will.

This thread is open for gameplay discussion and general issues only, please for the sake of peace, do not mention any aspects of LOL, i would be much appreciated.
Welcome to TPU Dota 2 !






For those who don't know what Dota 2 is: it is a MOBA ( Multiplayer online battle arena ) based game, developed by Vavle and Ice Frog ( the main contributor of Dota 1-a custom map for Warcraft 3 ). Although it's not complete yet, dota 2 is now much playable and enjoyable. 

My steam is steamcommunity.com/id/Tetsudo

If you want to check some one's performance, go to dotabuff.com and see for yourself.


----------



## JNUKZ (Dec 28, 2012)

Dota 

Too bad I don't have time to play it but usually I watch a few games.
btw didn't understand this new hero: Timbersaw


----------



## xenocide (Dec 31, 2012)

Timbersaw is kind of like a weird version of Clockwork.  It's the best way I can describe him.  I don't care for him much, but then again I don't care for most heroes in the game xD


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 31, 2012)

If any of you guys want to play the game, Me, and skylamer have a few invites to giveaway. check out this thread.


----------



## LightningJR (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm a little hooked on this game right now, I don't start work until Monday if anyone would like to add me to Steam and play a couple of games.

Steam: LightningJR


----------



## Absolution (Jan 3, 2013)

JNUKZ said:


> Dota
> 
> Too bad I don't have time to play it but usually I watch a few games.
> btw didn't understand this new hero: Timbersaw



I didnt get how to play timbersaw too. Most of the hero's skills are made so they synergize with each other (sometimes 2 skills, sometimes 3 or 4 depending on the difficulty intended).

Watch merlini's or singsing's timbersaw play to get an idea on how to play timbersaw.


----------



## Absolution (Jan 3, 2013)

In my experience, its never a good idea to mix your "pub" profile and "pre-made" profile. It often results in bad gameplay experience because the game usually tends to put people higher than you. And in the end, players usually blame themselves or others for the loss.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 3, 2013)

Absolution said:


> In my experience, its never a good idea to mix your "pub" profile and "pre-made" profile. It often results in bad gameplay experience because the game usually tends to put people higher than you. And in the end, players usually blame themselves or others for the loss.



Can you please elaborate a bit? I play both solo and premade (2-5 players depending on who is playing), and I don't feel any bad gameplay experience. Most of the losses were "graceful" rather than complete pubstomp from one side.


----------



## Absolution (Jan 3, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Can you please elaborate a bit? I play both solo and premade (2-5 players depending on who is playing), and I don't feel any bad gameplay experience. Most of the losses were "graceful" rather than complete pubstomp from one side.



Well I had a number of such cases with premades:

1. With a new friend (who was new to dota). Needless to say, him with my main account, things didnt go so well. Feeding factor. It was much better when I made another account and then played with him. He noticed that too.

2. With another (happened 3 times), who found me playing well, decided to introduce me to his buddies, suddenly, the hero Im somewhat good with does real bad in 2-3 matches later on.

Overall sometimes I feel its better to solo queue with my solo queue account.

I think its better that if you start off with someone new (or premade 5), to make new accounts, and practice together from the start (from the lowest skills) until the team gets our timings and synergy right.

The other unpleasant part is the "doing bad - feeling guilty" or someone does bad and being bad mannered to them.

Its not only Dota Ive faced this issue in, but other matchmaking games like APB Reloaded too. Do real good in one mission with a guy, pair up with him and keep playing matches and the experience isnt that well.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 3, 2013)

Absolution said:


> Well I had a number of such cases with premades:
> 
> 1. With a new friend (who was new to dota). Needless to say, him with my main account, things didnt go so well. Feeding factor. It was much better when I made another account and then played with him. He noticed that too.
> 
> ...



Well if you have top 5% skills matched up with a newbie of course matchmaking is going to make you (or him) suffer. I had that problem too, but we just worked our way around playing 4v5, with him staying on a purely support, until he is good enough. Pulls his weight and more in games now. Well the people I play with have an idea how to play Dota (as in, they know what most hero can do, their cooldowns, when to push and when to defend, and can lane properly in the opening stages of the game), so even the worst will be able to have some fun.


----------



## ThunderStorm (Jan 7, 2013)

Yesterday i played Pudge : dotabuff.com/matches/93355237 with 18/7/11 K/D/A consecutively. Sand King on the other hand, was not that good ( i myself can say with a humble voice that i'm an avid pudge player ), or i can even say terrible with 1 kill and 15 deaths, he did not know how to stun the enemy heroes nor have a basic knowledge of defending/positioning. So i checked his profile thanks to dotabuff: dotabuff.com/players/111381423, seems like a newbie to me. It was totally understandable, everybody once was a newbie, but we learned from mistakes and tried to learn more right? But the thing is, he never typed a thing!, when we tried to help him of how it's done but my team felt like we were talking to ourselves. And you guys get the point. 

Playing with someone new isn't necessary boring or frustrating, sometimes it's even fun! but they have to show some kind of willingness to learn.


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 6, 2013)

I find this guide to be a very good read for newcomers to the game.
It lists straight away your role in the game, gives you an impression of what it will take to become a good player and lists all common noob mistakes everybody seems to make anyway.

EDIT: There is also a version of this guide on steam.


----------



## bbmarley (Jun 7, 2013)

have a few keys to give away if any want pm steam name


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 10, 2013)

i am a husker!

btw, i got disconnected from a game right at the start because of network maintenance. and now they have put me in a low priority punishment pool. what gives?


----------



## PLSG08 (Jun 11, 2013)

Well I have 30 free invites for DOTA 2 so if anyone wants one just tell me 

Also I've no bad experiences for Dota 2 itself, its just that the servers are killing me. Normally I get 120-250 ping (Which isn't that bad) but suddenly it fluctuates to 1000-3000 ping. This causes me to get a lot of DC's and get placed in the low priority pool.

I've never had bad experiences with TF2, Warframe, NFS: World, MW2 online, Tera Online.

Graphics wise my laptop can Push Dota 2 too its limits (all maxed out although I prefer to have no AA since it has better color.) and it looks good. Hope they could do something about the servers tho.

A little fix for those who have blocky shadows:
Delete the CFG folder in the Dota Directory which is  " C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\dota 2 beta\dota " and put " -high " in the launch options. This will fix it

Having fun with bots!


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 11, 2013)

some of the players, specially in level one, are real assholes.

i wonder when my thing is going to be lifted. i seem to be making no points.


----------



## PLSG08 (Jun 11, 2013)

You can't get point in LPP (Low Priority Pool) so I'm always stuck at level one.

Yeah people on Lvl. 1 are such assholes. One time I was playing with a korean and on bottom then I gave the first kill to the enemy team. Started calling me a noob in chat and said that he couldn't help me since he was farming. (I could tell he was korean since his name was in korean) When he was being Ganked by the enemy he called for my help. I avoided him and he eventually died. Called me a noob again and asked my why, told him I was farming.

Surprisingly bot at Hard difficulty are a real challenge (Hell all they do are denies and LH). Although I wish I could play online more...


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 11, 2013)

yeah. i was playing once, and i took mid, as i take melee type attackers, this pudge guy came along, and voiced me to go somewhere else as i had no business in mid. so i did, as its just a game..
and i did, because apparantly he was with his friend too. he did some 15times in that match and was the reason why we lost. we lost by hardly 5 points. i think he may have reported me.

the reporting system is daft. anyone can report others for no reason.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 11, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> yeah. i was playing once, and i took mid, as i take melee type attackers, this pudge guy came along, and voiced me to go somewhere else as i had no business in mid. so i did, as its just a game..
> and i did, because apparantly he was with his friend too. he did some 15times in that match and was the reason why we lost. we lost by hardly 5 points. i think he may have reported me.
> 
> the reporting system is daft. anyone can report others for no reason.



You can just spam report and nothing will happen unless you did a serious offence. In Dota 2 disconnecting is the most serious offence one can commit, along with intentional feeding. This is a cold hard game which rewards on one but the most dedicated and the most resilent, as long as you can go past the first 500 games you are in good position to enjoy the game properly. Before that, you will just get flamed repeatedly for no reason at all, or when you make a minor mistake (you still do, perhaps even more, when you are playing at my level)



PLSG08 said:


> Yeah people on Lvl. 1 are such assholes. One time I was playing with a korean and on bottom then I gave the first kill to the enemy team. Started calling me a noob in chat and said that he couldn't help me since he was farming. (I could tell he was korean since his name was in korean) When he was being Ganked by the enemy he called for my help. I avoided him and he eventually died. Called me a noob again and asked my why, told him I was farming.



Level has got nothing to do with the people you are playing against. It just gives you fancy items everytime you level up to bling your hero. Many people I know with alternative accounts face against proper opponents at level 1 (usually by teaming up with higher level friends).

[yt]7f-jR3Vo3Rw[/yt]


----------



## PLSG08 (Jun 11, 2013)

Well with player issues aside; Is anyone here experiencing fluctuating Ping? I opened up Net_graph and it showed me constant upload rate, but download rate just fluctuates. Opened TF2 and it showed constant in and out rates? 

What do Steam?


----------



## Kaynar (Jun 11, 2013)

I got lvl43 in 4 months time. Early levels were "very nice" cause it was full of noobs so I could win the game easily but later on it becomes a very good Dota game as the player base is, in my opinion, far better than HoN and LoL.

Random players are abandoning games or whining MUCH less often than on my experience of HoN LoL or GArena dota.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 11, 2013)

PLSG08 said:


> Well with player issues aside; Is anyone here experiencing fluctuating Ping? I opened up Net_graph and it showed me constant upload rate, but download rate just fluctuates. Opened TF2 and it showed constant in and out rates?
> 
> What do Steam?



Ping is fine in Europe server.


----------



## PLSG08 (Jun 11, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Ping is fine in Europe server.



Well I play on SEA servers. My first few games were on Europe but my friend told me to play on SEA since it has lower ping. I'll play on Euro servers tonight and see how it goes.

Favourite Heroes so far? Luna, Templar Assassin, and Windrunner )


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 11, 2013)

PLSG08 said:


> Well I played once on SEA servers. My first few games were on Europe but my friend told me to play on SEA since it has lower ping. I'll play on Euro servers tonight and see how it goes.
> 
> Favourite Heroes so far? Luna, Templar Assassin, and Windrunner )



Test the ones closer to your home (China etc). Ping from Europe to SEA is quite bad, averaging 200+

Luna is easy to use, TA and WR are both really hard to master. This is coming from a guy who played WR almost exclusively last year.


----------



## PLSG08 (Jun 11, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Test the ones closer to your home (China etc). Ping from Europe to SEA is quite bad, averaging 200+
> 
> Luna is easy to use, TA and WR are both really hard to master. This is coming from a guy who played WR almost exclusively last year.



Tried with china back then. 400+ ping then fluctuates :/ although much more bearable compared to SEA.

Luna and TA are easy to use (as long as you know what Items they need). WR is a real challenge since she could fill in any role. Balanar the nightstalker is also one of my fave's since He's a beast at night. He doesn't have those flashy ultimates and is very stat reliant


----------



## Absolution (Jun 11, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> yeah. i was playing once, and i took mid, as i take melee type attackers, this pudge guy came along, and voiced me to go somewhere else as i had no business in mid. so i did, as its just a game..
> and i did, because apparantly he was with his friend too. he did some 15times in that match and was the reason why we lost. we lost by hardly 5 points. i think he may have reported me.
> 
> the reporting system is daft. anyone can report others for no reason.



The worst games are the ones where you have 2 or more players in a team on your side. This is esp true for lower skilled games. If anything goes wrong, they start trash talking, blaming etc the outsider for everything and anything.

The solo queue seems to be badly implemented - I got a level 7 player with a very small number of matches in my team, have 800+ matches for myself, he didnt even know what a chick/courier was. Played chen on lane and fed like crazy, didnt communicate either..

I play on SEA and EU West too.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 11, 2013)

Absolution said:


> The worst games are the ones where you have 2 or more players in a team on your side. This is esp true for lower skilled games. If anything goes wrong, they start trash talking, blaming etc the outsider for everything and anything.
> 
> The solo queue seems to be badly implemented - I got a level 7 player with a very small number of matches in my team, have 800+ matches for myself, he didnt even know what a chick/courier was. Played chen on lane and fed like crazy, didnt communicate either..
> 
> I play on SEA and EU West too.



Try to not do anything wrong then, they can't blame you. Also, just ignore them and let them trash talk. When I play as a team (3-5 of us usually), my team will try to refrain from trashtalking, it usually affects the performance of the others. We trashtalk among ourselves though. 

Solo queue is quite weird, yes.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 11, 2013)

looks like that punishment got lifted. i think it was for network error.

also someone commended me for leadership after my first match! lol.


----------



## Scatler (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh god, those item builds. (lmao 2 crystalys - they don't stack btw)
Protip - use ingame guides for item builds and skill distribution throughout the game.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 11, 2013)

Get Forcestaff for bloodseeker: cast your bleed and then push them around.


----------



## CounterZeus (Jun 11, 2013)

Scatler said:


> Oh god, those item builds. (lmao 2 crystalys - they don't stack btw)
> Protip - use ingame guides for item builds and skill distribution throughout the game.




The chances stack multiplicatively on crystalys. Crit damage doesn't stack.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 11, 2013)

critical damage doesnt stack?
so i have been buying those red swords for nothing :/ ?


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 11, 2013)

He's still new to the game and the concept of it. For some reason, he also only plays mid, no matter the hero. :\


de.das.dude said:


> critical damage doesnt stack?
> so i have been buying those red swords for nothing :/ ?


You have 6 slots for items. You either have this really good item that stacks and makes an actual difference in teamfights, or you never buy two of the same. 
Also, it would help you read descriptions.
Just like many, this game has a wiki. Spend some time there. It helps.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 11, 2013)

its not in the description

and the attack damage DOES increase.

and i dont play mid anymore


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 11, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> its not in the description


Wiki, then.


de.das.dude said:


> and the attack damage DOES increase.


So it will with a different, but probably better (hence more expensive) item. (said item might also have beneficial passives, for the team and yourself) 


de.das.dude said:


> and i dont play mid anymore


Good to know. Have you learned about hero roles yet?


----------



## d1nky (Jun 11, 2013)

i fired this game up...... and then turned it off! 

i dont have a clue how to play it lol


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 11, 2013)

yes
i like carries :3


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 11, 2013)

It's good to have preferences, but counterproductive in this game, FYI.

EDIT: That is to say, that you shouldn't pick a carry when you want to (even though you should first consider if you need to), but gaining experience with other roles drastically improves your performance in the game, both for yourself and your team. And especially your team.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 11, 2013)

d1nky said:


> i fired this game up...... and then turned it off!
> 
> i dont have a clue how to play it lol



Go watch some Youtube guides and things like that, this game is not easy. Play against bots for a few dozen matches to get an understanding of it. 



de.das.dude said:


> yes
> i like carries :3





_JP_ said:


> It's good to have preferences, but counterproductive in this game, FYI.
> 
> EDIT: That is to say, that you shouldn't pick a carry when you want to (even though you should first consider if you need to), but gaining experience with other roles drastically improves your performance in the game, both for yourself and your team. And especially your team.



Have you heard of IG's philosophy: "Pick 5 carries, keep your enemy guessing which one is the true carry"

I personally think that as long as you are playing a stunner you can pick any position. Sven can be played as a support, Tidehunter is generally good in any situation, Skeleton King is just a very efficient noob hero. 

If you want a hero which gives you an understanding of the game, play Windrunner. She can do everything, and because of that it forces you to try to understand the game. 

Guide to effective warding (Wc Dota version, its the same if you can recognise):
http://www.playdota.com/guides/heldarions-total-warding

If you can ward effectively, the game is yours because you will be able to tell what is happening in the game, and act accordingly.


----------



## techtard (Jun 12, 2013)

I play this game while drinking mostly, and I do not like to watch replays, Youtube vids, or anything else that gets too Meta. That ruins the fun in my opinion.

Have recently been using a lot of support and winning most games when my teammates weren't borderline retarded. 

I used to play Random heroes solely, but that led to a 1:1 win/loss ratio and a lot of abuse from teammates because I was new to certain heroes. It was fun, and trial by fire is a good way to learn, IMO.

One of my recent tactics is making a troll Warlock or Keeper of the Light build where I sneak in Mjolnir or Assault Cuirass.  My teammates give me grief, but we usually win.

Used to run Windrunner, but for a while she was pretty popular and someone would always select her before I could, so I started experimenting with other heroes.


----------



## Absolution (Jun 12, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130611/2013-06-11_00002.jpg
> 
> looks like that punishment got lifted. i think it was for network error.
> 
> also someone commended me for leadership after my first match! lol.



Those disconnects  and poor spiritbreaker

Bloodseeker is the best pick for new players. He's a very punishing hero for newbies because newbies simply dont know that they need to stop moving. As you move up the skill ladder, you will notice bloodseekers with forcestaff and eventually less and less picks (because people learn not to move) and also bloodseeker is a somewhat hated carry pick (weak / useless sort).

Two crystalys will stack but with diminishing return. 2x crystalys will have a 36% critical chance (instead of 40%). Damages from the crystalys will add up properly tho. I think there was one game where a professional team picked up 2x crystalys (think it was the last Dreamhack, hero was clinkz and team was EG).

Also, if anyone even hints at a flame/blame attitude, immediately mute him/them.

Check this video out too, it points out common mistakes by new players 
Purge casts a pub Ep. 17 - YouTube



d1nky said:


> i fired this game up...... and then turned it off!
> 
> i dont have a clue how to play it lol



Try the tutorial.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Jun 12, 2013)

At least ! This thread at TPU !
I'm so glad for it
Been playing the original DotA for 5 years and Dota 2 for near 2 years now.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 12, 2013)

i have noticed something. that most players dont know jack shit about roles and strategies. i have often seen players pick weak characters, and then block my character(a carry) from levelling up.

and far too many people run away when they see an opposing hero. atleast put in two punches lol.

i have also seen people who have no idea what to do, a couple of times, i took huskar (for ranged, durability and carry) and no one initiated the ganking. :/

i had to level up, and initiate and finish off the heroes. lol.


----------



## PLSG08 (Jun 12, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> If you want a hero which gives you an understanding of the game, play Windrunner. She can do everything, and because of that it forces you to try to understand the game.



This is why I love WR. The only let down for WR is that she's mostly item dependent late game (Daedalus is great with focus fire btw) Early game she could do almost anything

with that said try and experiment different heroes (although don't go for invoker just yet until you understand how magic works in the game.

still having latency issues. Oh well i'm in a two day low priority pool so I'll just wait until I get a better ISP here before playing online.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 12, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> i have noticed something. that most players dont know jack shit about roles and strategies. i have often seen players pick weak characters, and then block my character(a carry) from levelling up.
> 
> and far too many people run away when they see an opposing hero. atleast put in two punches lol.
> 
> ...



Best for you to play ganker-carry like spirit breaker. Able to stay relevant in the game even if your team sucks. Or prophet. 



PLSG08 said:


> This is why I love WR. The only let down for WR is that she's mostly item dependent late game (Daedalus is great with focus fire btw) Early game she could do almost anything
> 
> with that said try and experiment different heroes (although don't go for invoker just yet until you understand how magic works in the game.
> 
> still having latency issues. Oh well i'm in a two day low priority pool so I'll just wait until I get a better ISP here before playing online.



I almost never play wr for DPS. Most of the time is support with mek, force staff, sheepstick, sometimes shadowblade if there are no invisible heroes in my team, and tons of wards. Drums feature heavily in my builds too. Game doesn't usually last long enough for me to get any big items. During intense games I end my game with boots, magic stick and a bracer.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 12, 2013)

i just tried drow ranger in practice and it was good.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 12, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> i just tried drow ranger in practice and it was good.



Be careful, she is extra soft. Once people focus on you its pretty hard distangle yourself.


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 12, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Have you heard of IG's philosophy: "Pick 5 carries, keep your enemy guessing which one is the true carry"
> 
> If you can ward effectively, the game is yours because you will be able to tell what is happening in the game, and act accordingly.


Yes, and if the other team has half a brain, I would like to see all thos carries being able to get the gold advantage they need.
The warding part is true, but I don't execute it extensively unless I have a hero that can easily run through the map.


de.das.dude said:


> i have noticed something. that most players dont know jack shit about roles and strategies. i have often seen players pick weak characters, and then block my character(a carry) from levelling up.
> 
> and far too many people run away when they see an opposing hero. atleast put in two punches lol.
> 
> ...


You are...what, level 2 by now?
A lot of players are still new to this game, even by level 4 and it all depends on how much they want to learn (and have learned) about how to play the game. 
Also, if others aren't letting you farm, farm neutrals instead (not recommended early game, unless you have a jungler). Most new players aren't, predictably, good game readers, so you can't expect them to initiate something without communication (and without them knowing how to do it).
And the last time you questioned me about picking a weak hero and running away a lot/not attacking, I had randomed Lich and was lanning with luna (which should have been you, but no, you were "used to go mid")(that kept leaving the lane) against kunkka and windrunner, early game, not to mention you not calling pudge missing in mid where you were. Of course I kept my distance, but still got ganked when luna was missing and pudge initiated successfully, the moment luna left.
I find it annoying that you act arrogant and demanding to other players, when you still barely know how to play.


----------



## PLSG08 (Jun 12, 2013)

I envy you guys being able to play online without any problems. Me I have to always get in the damn low priority pool since I don't have a great connection.

Back to topic: No matter what level you are, what hero you play, or anything else you can't say you're good already. There's always room for improvement. Just don't trash talk and blame everyone else. 

What pisses me off are those kind of people who keep saying "haha ur a noob gtfo" but they midlane Crystal maiden and ends up with the first death :/


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 12, 2013)

_JP_ said:


> Yes, and if the other team has half a brain, I would like to see all thos carries being able to get the gold advantage they need.



Well it worked for IG, which is one of the top teams out there so I guess the strategy is still relevant to the highest levels of the game.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 12, 2013)

i tried farming a neutral once... i got killed XD.

yeah drow ranger is soft  she is only good for the begining of the game untill the rest level up. i followed the suggested items, and it worked well.
at first i only leveled up her frost power and her primary power,  making here more nimble. and always had a transport scroll to run away.


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 12, 2013)

PLSG08 said:


> Back to topic: No matter what level you are, what hero you play, or anything else you can't say you're good already. There's always room for improvement. Just don't trash talk and blame everyone else.


Not sure if that was an indirect jab at me. But anyway, I try not to seem superior to anyone, because I'm not. I'm still a noob at this game. Haven't really managed to stop feeding early game with some heroes, for example. That doesn't mean I don't point out others mistakes if I see them. Just like I point out mine.


PLSG08 said:


> What pisses me off are those kind of people who keep saying "haha ur a noob gtfo" but they midlane Crystal maiden and ends up with the first death :/


Seen that, reported it.


Fourstaff said:


> Well it worked for IG, which is one of the top teams out there so I guess the strategy is still relevant to the highest levels of the game.


For top teams...I guess. Nevery really followed top tier players. Now, for those still learning, I don't think it would work.


de.das.dude said:


> i tried farming a neutral once... i got killed XD.


Like I said, not doable early game unless you pick a jungler.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 12, 2013)

won another match with Huskar XD, Level 2 BEETCHESSS!!!


----------



## PLSG08 (Jun 13, 2013)

_JP_ said:


> Not sure if that was an indirect jab at me. But anyway, I try not to seem superior to anyone, because I'm not. I'm still a noob at this game. Haven't really managed to stop feeding early game with some heroes, for example. That doesn't mean I don't point out others mistakes if I see them. Just like I point out mine.



Sorry if it hit you  To be fair, you're part of the better half of the dota 2 community. I remember my very first game 2 months ago. I fed the enemy team their first 3 kills.

Anyone here uses Doom? Can't seem to get how you should use him :/ Also I don't get what items he needs


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 13, 2013)

PLSG08 said:


> Sorry if it hit you  To be fair, you're part of the better half of the dota 2 community. I remember my very first game 2 months ago. I fed the enemy team their first 3 kills.
> 
> Anyone here uses Doom? Can't seem to get how you should use him :/ Also I don't get what items he needs



1,3,3,2,3,4,3,1,2,1,4,1,stats,stats,2,4,2,stats

at start get mana regen. mana potions, axe for 35% more dmg on creeps (cant remember name) if u have money and/or plan to jungle. boots as soon as you get 450. next scepter (for ulti boost) dagon or sheep staff. then if you find good donor radiance.

other possiblity is:
boots and mana potions, preservence-> battle furry, radiance or radiance battle furry somewhere between those power treads. hyper stone assault curras or snag&yasha, sheep staff, satanic, hart

at the beggining stay away from dmg. dont be cheap on tangos. devoure creeps all the time and try last hit as much as you can. you can jungle with him fairly early but then would be better to go 1,3,1,2 or 1,2,1,3 at start. yr team will hate you cause you wont be very good in gang. in case you go jungle start with axe that i cant remember the name and mana regen item + tangos.
read very carefuly description of 3rd spell and always keep in mind at what lvl give bonus dmg. however if with your liner have focused enemy that cant get bouns dmg still dont hesatate to use it agains him. in this game kill is what it counts. dmg dealt is nothing if kill isnt made.

edit: 2nd skill is good for escaping but keep in mind that in order to cast it you will stop moving so dont wait to drop to 100hp before you start running


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 13, 2013)

axe doesnt work on with all heroes, only melee based ones.

simple advice, try to follow what they suggest as much as possible.

ive been doing a lot of reading from dota2wiki. helps a lot.
right now i am mastering one hero in practice at medium, then moving to real life.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 13, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> axe doesnt work on with all heroes, only melee based ones.
> 
> simple advice, try to follow what they suggest as much as possible.



doom is mele. primary stat is str

edit: for me good practise was 5vs hard bots. you can try diff strategies and builds vs demanding oponents (at least at start and mid game) w/o caring too much for feeding or win/loose (yet still there is a lot of ppl taking bot games too deeply)


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 13, 2013)

Don't build oldschool Doom. Max devour first, the gold and cd difference between level 1 and 4 is quite significant. Max lvldeath, doom whenever you can. One of "firewalk" early to help you run. If you are jungling get midas -> phase/threads -> bkb -> scpeter -> AC

http://dotabuff.com/heroes/doom-bringer

This is good advice. Don't get vanguard though, if you need health the 250G shield is enough, and add a drums to that.


----------



## PLSG08 (Jun 13, 2013)

If learning a new hero: Bots vs. Medium.
If trying to perfect hero: Bots vs Hard.

I'll test out what you said ne6togadno, but I prefer the healing slave over tango (although I don't know why) 

I usualy play with bot (because of shitty ISP) and one sad night I was so damn bored I chatted the bot like "The fuck are you doing Hil Bot, go to mid" and "GG guys "

Such is the sad life of the offline player </3

Anyone wants to know how to play on the Autumn/Winter maps instead of the normal summer map? I played around with the game files and tada


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 13, 2013)

just played with drow ranger (pun intended XD)

she is awesome
didnt die once


----------



## catnipkiller (Jun 13, 2013)

This game takes way to long to find a match. Its the main reason i quit playing. 5-20 mins everytime gets annoying fast.


----------



## techtard (Jun 13, 2013)

5-20 minutes? That's crazy. If it takes more than 3, I find something else to do for the night. Usually it's just over a minute for me.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 13, 2013)

catnipkiller said:


> This game takes way to long to find a match. Its the main reason i quit playing. 5-20 mins everytime gets annoying fast.



I find my games within 5 mins Max, not sure why you would spend so long finding one.

My friend( the one who I always play with) went to "front page" yesterday, looking at him getting owned by pro players was entertaining


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 13, 2013)

doesnt take me more than 3 minutes. make sure all the regions are selected,.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jun 13, 2013)

Its when ever i play with 1or more friends. It may be faster now but i just remember it taking for ever.


----------



## JNUKZ (Jun 13, 2013)

2~3 minutes here. Anyway I'm tired playing with Phantom Assassin, started with Elder Titan and is actually good.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 13, 2013)

man i just turned a whole game around by my strategies XD we were losing 17-25!
we won 48-48 XD


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 13, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> man i just turned a whole game around by my strategies XD we were losing 17-25!
> we won 48-48 XD



Sorry to deflate your bubble, but you shouldn't look at the 17-25 part. That is not important, its only there to confirm things. What you should do is to pay attention to the items your opponent have (especially their carry), that gives you an indication on how well their team is doing. You can play with a 16-0-23 Lina and still lose the game because the opponent's carry is just too fat to be handled while your carry is doing horrible. Of course if you have good items and the numbers are favouring you you know that you stand a good chance of winning.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jun 13, 2013)

Some of my better games:

http://dotabuff.com/matches/214188338
http://dotabuff.com/matches/62268818

I play as Judas


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 13, 2013)

HalfAHertz said:


> Some of my better games:
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/214188338
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/62268818
> ...



You like skadi a lot. I will generally get rapier if I can afford skadi -> if you are losing you need to gamble big to win, if you are winning rapier will seal the deal


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 13, 2013)

ahhh that explains why they lost. their carry was with me all the while and i didnt let her level up.
XD i was blood seeker and she was a drow ranger. XD

but yeah, they were stupid too


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 13, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> but yeah, they were stupid too



I pro if I win, team noob if I lose


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jun 13, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> I pro if I win, team noob if I lose



Truer words have never been written before.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 13, 2013)

drow ranger FTW


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 13, 2013)

we were winning (overall but our scroe was low, so two assholes left :/)


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Jun 13, 2013)

If anyone needs some DOTA 2 keys I have spares to hand out.

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Hilux_SSRG


----------



## toilet pepper (Jun 13, 2013)

Add me too, steam: Toilet Pepper. I can't call myself a pro but I've been playing Dota until 6.70 rev then I stopped. Tried a few games and I can tell I still have my moves and nothing changed that much just some new items and a few heroes I have no idea where they came from.

Any idea how to make tridef 3d work in dota 2? I cant seem to make it work. I'm using the one supplied by Samsung. Thanks.


----------



## techtard (Jun 14, 2013)

Just finished playing with a team full of total newbies or possibly mentally challenged players. Couldn't read the enemy on mini-map, didn't respond to pings, text chat or voice. They picked 3 support who didn't buy wards, courier, and stole farm from the carries. Fed like they were getting paid to do it.
Then they blamed us for the loss. Don't have too many games like this last one, but they suck the fun right out of your sul.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 14, 2013)

^ i know that. i may have played with the exact same players.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 14, 2013)

techtard said:


> Just finished playing with a team full of total newbies or possibly mentally challenged players. Couldn't read the enemy on mini-map, didn't respond to pings, text chat or voice. They picked 3 support who didn't buy wards, courier, and stole farm from the carries. Fed like they were getting paid to do it.
> Then they blamed us for the loss. Don't have too many games like this last one, but they suck the fun right out of your sul.



It gets better as you level up don't worry


----------



## RCoon (Jun 14, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> It gets better as you level up don't worry



As far as i can tell, the playerbase of this and LoL is identical. If you want to play with better players, you have to get out of the lower tier brackets, which requires you to get very lucky with the players you have on your team being competent and not self-entitled trolling 14 year old frenchies who cry and moan when you tell them they are bad. Then they intentionally feed and AFK.

After playing LoL from release and investing a lot of money and time for the last couple of years, and attempting to play DotA only to realise the players are identical, I am now officially done with all MOBA's. The cesspit of bad players has killed a lot of games for me lately, mainly down to this f2p model i think, which allows the stupid teenage kids to play and troll for free without an initial investment.

I hope this gets fixed somehow.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 14, 2013)

RCoon said:


> As far as i can tell, the playerbase of this and LoL is identical. If you want to play with better players, you have to get out of the lower tier brackets, which requires you to get very lucky with the players you have on your team being competent and not self-entitled trolling 14 year old frenchies who cry and moan when you tell them they are bad. Then they intentionally feed and AFK.
> 
> After playing LoL from release and investing a lot of money and time for the last couple of years, and attempting to play DotA only to realise the players are identical, I am now officially done with all MOBA's. The cesspit of bad players has killed a lot of games for me lately, mainly down to this f2p model i think, which allows the stupid teenage kids to play and troll for free without an initial investment.
> 
> I hope this gets fixed somehow.



Not sure what you are talking about, I dug myself out of the "cesspit" within a few dozen games. After that things are good: supports doing support things, carries farming, mid ganking, etc. Every so often you get an unfortunate event where there are 2 people needing safelane, but that is how games like this goes. 

And yes, people here are crazy competitive (and dumb), so cold hard graft is needed to climb to the top 10% when the games start to be fun. Or you have to grab at least a couple of other buddies.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 14, 2013)

Maybe I just dont like playing games with 14 year olds unless I can lean across and cave their head in when they get fresh with me. LoL has a far worse playerbase, but I have been told DotA 2is similar but to a far lesser degree.
I just cant bare to play something that isnt DotA 1.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 14, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I just cant bare to play something that isnt DotA 1.



Dota 1's playerbase was even worse than Dota 2's when I still played both.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 14, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Dota 1's playerbase was even worse than Dota 2's when I still played both.



From my experience most of the players were 100 times more mature than in LoL, and most of them actually had some skill to their name. Then again we only joined games hosted by forum members.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 14, 2013)

RCoon said:


> From my experience most of the players were 100 times more mature than in LoL, and most of them actually had some skill to their name. Then again we only joined games hosted by forum members.



That explains a lot, since that not any random scrub will be able to play.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 14, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> That explains a lot, since that not any random scrub will be able to play.



If only that were the case 100% of the time


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 14, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Not sure what you are talking about, I dug myself out of the "cesspit" within a few dozen games. After that things are good: supports doing support things, carries farming, mid ganking, etc. Every so often you get an unfortunate event where there are 2 people needing safelane, but that is how games like this goes.
> 
> And yes, people here are crazy competitive (and dumb), so cold hard graft is needed to climb to the top 10% when the games start to be fun. Or you have to grab at least a couple of other buddies.



this, you need to find other players. I played a lot of games and i have had two people like my style and they have sent me reqs, now we play together when online. Ones from tunisia and ones russian. Most russian players are stubborn kids who dont play as a team.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 14, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> this, you need to find other players. I played a lot of games and i have had two people like my style and they have sent me reqs, now we play together when online. Ones from tunisia and ones russian. Most russian players are stubborn kids who dont play as a team.



I did try to play with TPU's FirekillerGL processor reviewer, but within the first 30 seconds he gave the enemy first blood by going 3v1, so I kinda stopped putting my faith in forum members, I only have 1 IRL friend to play with.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 14, 2013)

add me then  de_das_dude


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 14, 2013)

just helped another bunch win


----------



## xenocide (Jun 14, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> just helped another bunch win
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130614/2013-06-14_00002.jpg



Why did you get Platemail and 2 Quarterstaffs on Drow?


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 15, 2013)

quarterstaffs help increase the damage and rate of fire a lot. so its always good.

platemail helps taking some of the damage from the towers(in the end)

always a good idea to have as much armor and damage on a carry, as you can.


----------



## DinaAngel (Jun 15, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> add me then  de_das_dude


could i add you? i play dota 2 also


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 15, 2013)

sure


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 15, 2013)

had one of my best gmaes ever

won 4 vs 5. our player left at the start













being a carry = awesome


----------



## CounterZeus (Jun 16, 2013)

You should really pick silence on drow earlier, in favour for stats, it's a great spell to initiate and snipe the mage/support before he can dish out the damage/disable with his spells.

Also consider a shadow blade to escape more easily and phase boots instead of treads (unless you really need the extra HP)

I also notice you tend to build a lot of AS items on drow. You are better off with damage, as her ult gives her plenty of attack speed (and you get diminishing returns from AS stats). So getting quarterstaffs is not a good tactic. This is also a reason to build phase boots on her instead of the power treads(I notice you have them on INT??).


----------



## PLSG08 (Jun 16, 2013)

Well coming from my playstyle, I build Manta Style and the Sange & Yasha Combo. Then Get a daedalus and shiva's guard with ring of aquila. Make's Drow ranger a freaking tank.

Shadow blade is really useful with manta style. I could create illusion then we three fade into the woods then start ganking the heroes that fall for the trap


----------



## Absolution (Jun 16, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> just helped another bunch win
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130614/2013-06-14_00002.jpg



Lol @ five carries in the opposing team.

@de.das.dude

drow like bloodseeker is also another good carry to pick early game on, because no one really cares to shut her down. her farming / damage is pretty high on, especially with the crystalys. I guess the same could be said about anti-mage but AM requires a bit more farm and is not as useful in in early game fights.

As you go up, and you insta-pick drow, you will see people reacting and counter-picking heroes likes Nyx Assasin, spirit breaker, nightstalker just to shut drow down.

Drow was actually nice and not well noticed until icefrog buffed her up a few patches ago and she went straight into the spotlight for months (as being one of the most played and hated heroes), then she got nerfed again - the result being the majority of the player base being aware of the threat of a free-farm-drow.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 16, 2013)

CounterZeus said:


> You should really pick silence on drow earlier, in favour for stats, it's a great spell to initiate and snipe the mage/support before he can dish out the damage/disable with his spells.
> 
> Also consider a shadow blade to escape more easily and phase boots instead of treads (unless you really need the extra HP)
> 
> I also notice you tend to build a lot of AS items on drow. You are better off with damage, as her ult gives her plenty of attack speed (and you get diminishing returns from AS stats). So getting quarterstaffs is not a good tactic. This is also a reason to build phase boots on her instead of the power treads(I notice you have them on INT??).



i only have one level of silence on drow at the start after 2/3levels. thats to numb enemies if they get too close to me. i leave it at that till later before doing the final assault when i level it up a bit more.



PLSG08 said:


> Well coming from my playstyle, I build Manta Style and the Sange & Yasha Combo. Then Get a daedalus and shiva's guard with ring of aquila. Make's Drow ranger a freaking tank.
> 
> Shadow blade is really useful with manta style. I could create illusion then we three fade into the woods then start ganking the heroes that fall for the trap



im usually not the running away type. as you can see, i increase the rate of fire A LOT! i like upgrading my primary attributes XD. my drow can fire an arrow every 0.4-0.5 seconds in the end. thats a dozen arrows in around 5 seconds. add to that crystalysk and im rpretty much invincible XD
i dont think the gmaes last THAT long to buy all the suggested items. i go get the butterfly though. a good substiture for the quaterstaff.



Absolution said:


> Lol @ five carries in the opposing team.
> 
> @de.das.dude
> 
> ...



ahh so thats why there are a lot of people picking drow. how do you insta pick?
i always type the name and have the mouse ready XD havent lost a match yet with drow. except the early learning ones XD


----------



## PLSG08 (Jun 16, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> im usually not the running away type. as you can see, i increase the rate of fire A LOT! i like upgrading my primary attributes XD. my drow can fire an arrow every 0.4-0.5 seconds in the end. thats a dozen arrows in around 5 seconds. add to that crystalysk and im rpretty much invincible XD
> i dont think the gmaes last THAT long to buy all the suggested items. i go get the butterfly though. a good substiture for the quaterstaff.



If I'm correct, Manta Style adds +30 Agi, then the sange & yasha adds +16 strength and +16 agi, then deadalus creates a higher crit chance than crystalis and Shadow blade add +30 dmg
(I get an eaglesong for fun tho, so that's +25 or so)

then we put into consideration Drow's +80 agi on her ult.

so in total we have +151 agi... which is an overkill ) I remember back then I had drow pulling of 200+ dmg with an additional 150 dmg and per attack would only last .4-.5 secs

and spam away the first skill and we have one hell of a carry/tank

EDIT: Daedalus is really good, although crystalis is great too, but if you want to harass enemies late game then get the deadalus. they'll never know what hit them


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 16, 2013)

you need more money for that. and a lot of farming. with random people i ha ve to spend most of the time running from bot to mid to top to cover others.
the drow i was just playing had 163+81 damage XD


----------



## PLSG08 (Jun 16, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> you need more money for that. and a lot of farming. with random people i ha ve to spend most of the time running from bot to mid to top to cover others.
> the drow i was just playing had 163 81 damage XD



Yeah, takes a long time to build up those items. Have you tried playing Templar Assassin? She's much like drow, and her First skill makes her invincible for a couple of seconds while doubling (i think) her dmg.

TA's 5th skill is pretty useless for me tho


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 16, 2013)

hmm.. .interesting..


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 16, 2013)

and i got a daedalus after this XD










my team was full of noobs, but they listened to my strategy and look we won. the opponents had good heros too.

i hate those newbies who cant play, and yet think of themselves as pros and dont listen to anyone. some of them even give orders XD like RUSH MID when you are all level 4 XD and some of the opponents have got their ultimates XD


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 16, 2013)

had a game. my team was so professional :O
i didnt have to speak once!


----------



## Absolution (Jun 16, 2013)

Insta-picking is basically having the hero selection on the hero you want as soon as you get the "All pick" screen. (ie immediately a hero is selected)

You havent experienced one part of dota yet tho. Invisible heroes. (imo the worst thing ever)

You will come to a point in skill level where heroes like Riki , Nyx assassin and bounty hunter will be rolling over your team and no one in your team will be able to counter them or be too poor to counter them (wards and gem of sight is a counter to invisible heroes)

That, and ofcourse the Pudge phase (the fat guy with a hook and cleaver).

These heroes will punish your team for bad positioning (pudge's hook) and make farming alone in the map a nightmare for you (suddenly they pop up with burst damage and take you down when your alone).

Then later on you will also face the illusion problem. Heroes like Phantom lancer(aka cancer lancer), Chaos Knight, Naga Siren coming to own you. PL is a nightmare atm. ><



PLSG08 said:


> Yeah, takes a long time to build up those items. Have you tried playing Templar Assassin? She's much like drow, and her First skill makes her invincible for a couple of seconds while doubling (i think) her dmg.
> 
> TA's 5th skill is pretty useless for me tho



TA is a nice character but not recommended for beginners because she requires some effort on using skills (not a simple right click hero like drow/sniper). Sometimes it is a good hero against ultra noobs, as you can simply meld (go invis) in a fight and the opponents will be wondering where you went (aoe spells and nukes will still damage her in meld mode)

Usually the combo is to blink in, go into meld and then immediately hit the hero (you hit with critical damage then).

The shield is good early on to prevent harass during laning stage.


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 16, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> and i got a daedalus after this XD
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130616/2013-06-16_00001.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130616/2013-06-16_00002.jpg


Dat riki.

I'm fed up with rubish rikis. Players pick them, then do nothing good with them.
Lina, on the other team, seems to be the only one interested in winning. Too bad it was her alone.
Haven't played with riki yet, but I'm going to have to change that and start going with riki before anyone else, to try and increase my odds of winning a game.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 16, 2013)

_JP_ said:


> Dat riki.
> 
> I'm fed up with rubish rikis. Players pick them, then do nothing good with them.
> Lina, on the other team, seems to be the only one interested in winning. Too bad it was her alone.
> Haven't played with riki yet, but I'm going to have to change that and start going with riki before anyone else, to try and increase my odds of winning a game.



true. rikis just stand around spying. if you are getting killed nearby, they just stand there, facing the opposite way. i wish rikis invisibility had a limit. permanent is too much.


you cant touch me biatch XD im on faaiiiiiaarrrrrrrr





every now and then two or three were teaming up, and i was ganking them alone XD


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 16, 2013)

I have encountered a player, probably with a fake account, that was playing with riki the right way. He was on the other team, though. What a nightmare.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 16, 2013)

i have noticed... the daedalus becomes demonic blade when i buy it as drow ? see the green thing in my inventory?

ah now i see. the recipe.. was missing XD i didnt have space for the recipe XD


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 16, 2013)

Uh?
If you already have all the items but the recipe, all you have to do is get the recipe to receive the item you want. The change is instant. The recipe won't use a slot.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 16, 2013)

but i remember i was at the secret shop, and i accidentally sold the recipe. im sure of it.

wanna plaY?


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 16, 2013)

had the toughest match evar.

the opposing came crashing towers us. they were mostly fake accounts and they were a whole party! . but fortunately one of ours was a fake too.

we won, barely. XD


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 16, 2013)

Sorry guys, I have a damn resit for an exam that is due thursday and I need to play this game with bots first to get any good. UIt could take a while, still, until I will be playing with you people.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 16, 2013)

i just played one game with bots per character. you should do the same too.

won 6 games in a row today XD


----------



## PLSG08 (Jun 16, 2013)

Damn it wish I could play as frequently as you </3

I just found another hero that Fancies my taste: Naga Siren

EDIT: DAT TEMPLAR ASSASSIN. That guy knows how to play


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 16, 2013)

i really didnt find the powers that useful.

i love the drow ranger. she is good for attack and flee type situations.
and after shes leveled up shes good to take on two three people. i am yet to see another hero that can go up over 400 damage so fast. i was doing 30% more damage since i always stay at max range. thats like 500 points of damage/arrow. 

most enemies at that level have 2000 hit points, i do 2 arrows to the second, so people are dead in 2 seconds XD
and the firing rate increases even more because of the ultimate skill. XD


----------



## PLSG08 (Jun 17, 2013)

Well I guess each to their own taste. I find myself playing Luna/Nightstalker/Windrunner most of the time :/


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 17, 2013)

well, i played all the matches yesterday with drow, and didnt lose a single one.

not even the one at 1am when i was sleepy. loll.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jun 17, 2013)

wow, finally a dota 2 thread on TPU
or is it just me that haven't seen it 

my steam account is [MNI]ahokzyasha
just add me on steam, and probably we can play together, 

I can do pretty much any hero quite well, except the micro-management nightmare like meepo, chen, enchantress.

and i LOVE tinker


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 17, 2013)

hate the kids who play dota  they only go abut big mouthing others and ruining games.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 17, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> hate the kids who play dota  they only go abut big mouthing others and ruining games.



That is pretty much everyone in the dota/moba/actionRPG scene.


----------



## PLSG08 (Jun 17, 2013)

is it just me or DOTA 2 has really big problems regarding their servers. I'm playing Warframe really smoothly with a friend of mine for 3 hours and with Dota 2 I just get really crappy ping.

Also with Warframe, I play on Euro servers and gives me around 100-200ms Ping. On Dota 2 even on local servers I get really high spikes.

Anyone else experiencing this problem?


----------



## Absolution (Jun 18, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> hate the kids who play dota  they only go abut big mouthing others and ruining games.



Its a real game mood destroyer. Just mute them at the first sign. Infact, I usually mute my entire team once anyone starts to flame (because chances are that players would be friends, others just jump the band-wagon)

Just had 2 games yesterday, they went so horrible.

Game 1: Top lane did well, our mid didnt move from his lane, their's did. Got bottom tower, stuck together as 5 and kept taking down  towers. Meanwhile our carries kept farming in jungle.

I just hate it when I see players giving no priority to tower defense, in most games I just pick anti-push heros and am the only one doing the push back (usually with a death prophet).

Game 2: 2 attempts to kill off drow in mid (one with DD rune). Bad skill builds, worse skillshots. Zeus went top instead of middle (mirana got middle). Game snowballed from there.

Both games finished before the 30 min mark.

Im really considering making a new account and ignoring team-mates and winning the game single handedly, but then there's no fun in that either.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 18, 2013)

something similar happened to me. there was this 13y.o. kid who happends to be in mu friend list and was bad mouthing this guy in the mid with medusa. i had drow so i wanted mid. so i asked him if he could handle mid and he said he could. but the kid kept bad mouthing and calling everyone a douche and everyone started flaming. so i told everyone to shut the fuck up and be friendly if they wanted to win. one of the players rage quit, but the others were good. medusa started killing like crazy, and i had leveled up as well, so we won!


----------



## techtard (Jun 18, 2013)

Just played a match and won despite having a feeding Slardar. Guy was pretty terrible, but was brand new so we cut him a lot of slack. We ended up using him as gank-bait then rolling over the other team.
Ended with the typical name-calling by the other team, and apparently our heroes were all OP.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 18, 2013)

beint OP is good


----------



## techtard (Jun 18, 2013)

We weren't OP, we just used this rare and magical ability called teamwork!


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 18, 2013)

umm being OP is one of the primary aspects of the game. you cant expect to overthrow the other team without overpowering them. teamwork works when the average strength is more.


----------



## techtard (Jun 19, 2013)

Usually in multiplayer games, a player yelling OP means that the hero or class is severely unbalanced. 
This is usually a phrase uttered by poorsports or baddies.

In this game, no hero is truly OP unless the opposing team is very bad, or picked a very bad team composition. And even then it's usually a player skill deficit and not unbalanced heroes.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 19, 2013)

techtard said:


> Usually in multiplayer games, a player yelling OP means that the hero or class is severely unbalanced.
> This is usually a phrase uttered by poorsports or baddies.
> 
> In this game, no hero is truly OP unless the opposing team is very bad, or picked a very bad team composition. And even then it's usually a player skill deficit and not unbalanced heroes.



I humbly disagree with your comments: the game is more or less balanced at the highest levels, but it may not be the case for lower levels of play. For example, there was a time Huskar was known to be one of the best noob killers out there, but he was absolutely useless competitively. Same goes for Slark: very powerful for lower levels of game, but as you go up his effectiveness decreases somewhat.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 19, 2013)

i like huskar. Good initiator. Or finisher. But i like drow best XD


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 19, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> I humbly disagree with your comments: the game is more or less balanced at the highest levels, but it may not be the case for lower levels of play. For example, there was a time Huskar was known to be one of the best noob killers out there, but he was absolutely useless competitively. Same goes for Slark: very powerful for lower levels of game, but as you go up his effectiveness decreases somewhat.



you dint disagree with him. you just confirmed what he said.
game cant be balanced on high lvls and unballanced on lower. game is either balanced or not balanced.
skill of behind keyboard divices is unbalanced. as you said huskar and saladar are *noob* killers. when noobs arent noobs anymore huskar and sala's killing spree is gone. no balance here. just some heroes need more effort ot master then the others combined with fact that some ppl learn faster/have better reflex then other and you get "unbalance" at low levels


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 19, 2013)

ne6togadno said:


> you dint disagree with him. you just confirmed what he said.
> game cant be ballanced on high lvls and unballanced on lower. game is either ballanced or not ballanced.
> skill of behind keyboard divices is unbalanced. as you said huskar and saladar are *noob* killers. when noobs arent noobs anymore huskar and sala's killing spree is gone. no balance here. just some heroes need more effort ot master then the others combined with fact that some ppl learn faster/have better reflex then other and you get "unbalance" at low levels



Not many people can spend hours perfecting the game, and hence they will only stay at lower levels of the game. Hence the game will always be unbalanced for them.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 19, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Not many people can spend hours perfecting the game, and hence they will only stay at lower levels of the game. Hence the game will always be unbalanced for them.



yes and this will be only their subjective point of view. 
game itslef is as balance as it could be. it inst game's fault that you or me or someone else dont have time to play it and to master one or more heroes.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 21, 2013)

this is to prove that good carries are better than a team of noobs XD


----------



## techtard (Jun 22, 2013)

Just played a game after breakfast, and it was terrible. 3 Support not providing support, and stealing the creeps/mobs from our carries. Pinging for ganks, and then not participating in the fight. Also feeding at the weirdest times.
I think they were trolls/griefers as all 3 of them were muted.
Thankfully, it was a short game.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jun 22, 2013)

just finished a game with spectre, 
that hero is pretty hard to use, 
but you can farm at the other side of the map, without having to come late to a teamfight.

she hits pretty hard too


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 22, 2013)

there is a star next to mee.....


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 22, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> there is a star next to mee.....
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130622/2013-06-22_00001.jpg



but what does it mean?


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 23, 2013)

No idea, but I noticed it as well yesterday.
Anyway, just broke my record for the shortest game ever...16mins.


----------



## Absolution (Jun 24, 2013)

I think it just shows your position in the list lol.

Been playing vengeful spirit nowadays, having alot of fun. Just deny during laning stage (letting carry farm). For some reason I find her stun easy to use as well (its fast and follows the target type), can get tanky too (got a recent buff in str) and got nice damage later too (she got dmg buff and armor reduce nuke).


----------



## xenocide (Jun 27, 2013)

Apparently I'm a solid Batrider player.


----------



## Absolution (Jun 29, 2013)

Guild system is out now.

Also, really having fun with VS.


----------



## tom_mili (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi I am new here 
Been playing dota since 7 years ago but still doesn't seem to improve my skill at all 
If anyone wants to play together, especially in SEA or Aussie server, you can add my steam ID = mlazenzan or you can ask me to add your ID.

Thanks


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 4, 2013)

Why the heck am I getting player cards if I don't even have the compendium?


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 4, 2013)

_JP_ said:


> Why the heck am I getting player cards if I don't even have the compendium?



So you can trade them away.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 4, 2013)

had a game with russians, they didnt speak any other language
and kept running away from creeps


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 4, 2013)

>Another game against Riki+Bounty
>Have trump player that picked Ursa
>Player (Ursa) leaves mid game
>We loose because no carries 

I am so sick of this. Players that leave mid game should be banned from playing. A week without playing or a month should teach them to stick around and make sure they have the time for a whole game. Geez.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 4, 2013)

man, the pick of players today SUUUUUUUUUUCKed.
played a game, where team mates were adandoning me when faced with an enemy hero.
juggernaught was useless, just killing jungle creeps
riki, being invisible and just spying like the nsa

and an invoker that was stuck at level 10, and was feeding ursa(level 20)
i was level 15 :/ rest of my team mates level 11max.

had not ONE good game today.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 4, 2013)

played with a friend..
he is one badass, just like me. whenever we play, we never lose a match. even if the rest of the  team mates are noobs!

lol. look at my stats. im usually the one with the highest deaths XD


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 4, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> played with a friend..
> he is one badass, just like me. whenever we play, we never lose a match. even if the rest of the  team mates are noobs!
> 
> lol. look at my stats. im usually the one with the highest deaths XD
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130704/2013-07-05_00002.jpg



you know desolator doesnt stack with your frost arow (or what ever was name of your first skill)?


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 4, 2013)

no i didnt. first time using it.


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 4, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> played with a friend..
> he is one badass, just like me. whenever we play, we never lose a match. even if the rest of the  team mates are noobs!


Uh...
Sorry to rain down on your parade, but 2-5-6 is anything but badass when it comes to Sven.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 4, 2013)

it was his first time with sven. he didnt even practice. he did what was told. he defended. he takes lina mostly.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 4, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> no i didnt. first time using it.



items that add debuffs like desolator (-6 armor), eye of skady (slow) etc and life steal items like sacred relic, helm of dominator does not stack with each other and with skills that apply similar mechanics (slow, life steal...) with few exceptions
aura type skills/items are stackable vladimir's offering and leoric's life steal aura stack with items above however 2 vladimir's offerings in one team doesnt stack (not 100% sure but i think vladimir stack with leoric's aura)
mjollnir/maelstrom stack on certain condition which is: whenever mjollnir/maelstrom is triggered chain lighting suppresses all other effects from items and skills except aura type skills above.

edit: just to be clear doesnt stack special effects (-6 armor with life steal) but everything else stacks (+60dmg, 25str)


----------



## CounterZeus (Jul 5, 2013)

Lifesteal on drow isn't bad, you mostly use (manual) frost arrow on heroes anyway.

Vlads stacks with leoric's aura.

Here is a tactic me and my friend (Fernandres) have been using lately:






We go rosh at lvl 1: I take Skeleton King with vampiric aura (dual stout shields, 1 pot), while ursa goes stout shield with pots/tangos, taking fury swipes. As SK, I tank the bulk, go only out to heal with pot, if needed(depends on the stuns), Ursa heals me a second time. Ursa should hit rosh continuously, the fury swipes debuff only stays 6s on him (nerf to prevent Ursa from kiting and soloing rosh at lvl 1). To make it easier, a third teammate can take Treant and protect SK for a few instances.

When the creeps spawn rosh should be almost dead and then ursa can give the tangos to SK so he can lane. Both players are then lvl 3, almost 4. First blood bottom should be no problem. 
Note that I would still build vlads on Ursa, but the opponents were getting raped so hard, he skipped it.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jul 5, 2013)

http://dota2.gamepedia.com/Unique_Attack_Modifier

Here's more on what stacks and what doesn't. You can browse each skill and it will list the thing it stacks with.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 5, 2013)

CounterZeus said:


> Lifesteal on drow isn't bad, you mostly use (manual) frost arrow on heroes anyway.
> 
> Vlads stacks with leoric's aura.
> 
> ...



nice tactic but not possible with randoms. friend with good skill and some training vs bots are required so this can work.
i like it and i will definetely try it.



HalfAHertz said:


> http://dota2.gamepedia.com/Unique_Attack_Modifier
> 
> Here's more on what stacks and what doesn't. You can browse each skill and it will list the thing it stacks with.



YES unique attack modifiers! couldnt remember it last night


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 5, 2013)

i find the aegis of the immortal to be absolutely useless to a good team.
its only good for the losing team, gives their carry a chance to come back.
other than that.. meh.
if i have a good team who can handle themselves(which is rare), i go and kill roshan alone at lvl 14-16  else i dont bother

funny thing, i have two friends named roshan


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 5, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> i find the aegis of the immortal to be absolutely useless to a good team.
> its only good for the losing team, gives their carry a chance to come back.
> other than that.. meh.
> if i have a good team who can handle themselves(which is rare), i go and kill roshan alone at lvl 14-16  else i dont bother
> ...



point here is not aeges but to lvlup 2-3 lvls in 1st min of the game so you could have advantage for first blood at bottom line and nice +200 gold at the start of the game shared with team


----------



## xenocide (Jul 5, 2013)

ne6togadno said:


> you know desolator doesnt stack with your frost arow (or what ever was name of your first skill)?



You shouldn't leave Frost Arrow on autocast anyway, you should be orbwalking (individually cast it) but even given that, Desolator is a bad item on Drow.  Manta Style would add a ton of survivability, Monkey King Bar would add more damage for only slightly more gold, and Butterfly would be best case.  Between the need for orbwalking and the steep cost, Deso is just not a solid item.

The more concerning item is Soul Booster.  I understand the need for survivability, but for only 600g more you could have gotten a Black King Bar which basically would buy you 4-10 seconds of magic immunity which would keep you alive for a pretty long time allowing you to dps like a boss, and adds some passive HP and Damage.  The biggest problem with getting Soul Booster on physical dps carries is that you have nowhere to go with it.  You spend 3300 Gold on an item that you can't really upgrade into something useful (Bloodstone is excellent on Semi-Carry Int heroes, but gives minimal benefit on Agi Carries).



ne6togadno said:


> items that add debuffs like desolator (-6 armor), eye of skady (slow) etc and life steal items like sacred relic, helm of dominator does not stack with each other and with skills that apply similar mechanics (slow, life steal...) with few exceptions
> aura type skills/items are stackable vladimir's offering and leoric's life steal aura stack with items above however 2 vladimir's offerings in one team doesnt stack (not 100% sure but i think vladimir stack with leoric's aura)
> mjollnir/maelstrom stack on certain condition which is: whenever mjollnir/maelstrom is triggered chain lighting suppresses all other effects from items and skills except aura type skills above.
> 
> edit: just to be clear doesnt stack special effects (-6 armor with life steal) but everything else stacks (+60dmg, 25str)



That's... mildly inaccurate.  Certain "Orb Effects" or "Attack Modifiers" as they are called in DotA 2 *do stack*, it has nothing to do with them applying debuffs.  They stack in funky ways.  For example, Eye of Skadi on *all* ranged heroes does not count as an Orb Effect.  As you mentioned, Mjollnir/Maelstrom only counts as a modifier when it procs, so if it procs in 1/4 attacks and you had say a Satanic, you would steal life for the 3 attacks it didn't proc.  On top of that, a lot of things mimic modifiers aren't actually--Skeleton Kings Lifesteal Aura does stack with Vlad's, Lifestealers Feast does stack with other instances of lifesteal because it's an "on-proc" ability not an orb effect.

On top of all that, there are weird instances like Luna's Glaives that interact oddly.  The first target steals life, but everything hit by the bounces will not.  Skadi and Diffusal Blade flat out don't work as far as I know.  She will attack as normal, but never burn mana or slow.

TL;DR - It's complicated as fuck, but don't stack attack modifiers unless you're positive it works.



CounterZeus said:


> Here is a tactic me and my friend (Fernandres) have been using lately:
> 
> http://cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/1118299879203970157/00C2AEA3C7975892ADE396A9B0FF523B573E8D30/
> 
> We go rosh at lvl 1: I take Skeleton King with vampiric aura (dual stout shields, 1 pot), while ursa goes stout shield with pots/tangos, taking fury swipes. As SK, I tank the bulk, go only out to heal with pot, if needed(depends on the stuns), Ursa heals me a second time. Ursa should hit rosh continuously, the fury swipes debuff only stays 6s on him (nerf to prevent Ursa from kiting and soloing rosh at lvl 1). To make it easier, a third teammate can take Treant and protect SK for a few instances.



Here's what happens when that strat is detected ; http://dotabuff.com/matches/137926405



de.das.dude said:


> i find the aegis of the immortal to be absolutely useless to a good team.
> its only good for the losing team, gives their carry a chance to come back.
> other than that.. meh.
> if i have a good team who can handle themselves(which is rare), i go and kill roshan alone at lvl 14-16  else i dont bother



When you're playing at low levels that's true, but once you get to players who can actually co-ordinate, it's a game changer.  Mostly Aegis is just a overly glorified support item on par for a Mek or Pipe.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 5, 2013)

ne6togadno said:


> point here is not aeges but to lvlup 2-3 lvls in 1st min of the game so you could have advantage for first blood at bottom line and nice +200 gold at the start of the game shared with team



its easy to get first blood  most players in the low levels chicken out when you attack them.
also most people only try to get last hits, which makes their creeps die faster, leaving me open to hit them.


----------



## CounterZeus (Jul 5, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> its easy to get first blood  most players in the low levels chicken out when you attack them.
> also most people only try to get last hits, which makes their creeps die faster, leaving me open to hit them.



this made me laugh  good players only last hit and deny at start, so the other side pushes, leaving them open to get ganked..


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 6, 2013)

psuh? who pushes? i go stemp by step. i dont go past the river untill im sure i can take them on. plus aftr the mid tower goes down, i shift to top or bottom.


----------



## CounterZeus (Jul 6, 2013)

just a tip to get faster through the tutorials (you get items for sniper):

in console: 
enable cheats: sv_cheats 1
pick your timescale(default 1.0): host_timescale x.x

I played it with timescale 1.66 and 2.0


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 14, 2013)

Should have tried to increase my level more so that now, with the game open to anyone, I wouldn't have lvl1+no exp players on my team.
This limited mode isn't that good either.


----------



## PLSG08 (Jul 14, 2013)

Okay, so I just got the latest patch wherein you get Abbadon.

So I wanted to try out this new hero (by playing against bots first), and I noticed once its time to pick your hero, Abbadon is not there. The same goes for Elder Titan and Skywrath Mage

But I do recall back then that I was able to play Elder Titan against bots :/

Currently on Lvl. 2 with 7 wins and (this is very embarrassing to say) 13 losses and 15 abbandons (Sorry for that, I just have very shitty internet connection)

I wonder why I don't have Skywrath, Elder Titan, and Abbadon in the Heroes pool against bots? (Haven't tried online tho)


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 14, 2013)

abaddon is new eh? no wonder my partner sucked.

now that the beta is over, people are so poo.

JP what do you mean by limited mode :s


----------



## Absolution (Jul 15, 2013)

When you start doing the beginners quest/tutorial, at the 4th or 5th level (where you have to destroy mid-lane towers), you get to pick heroes from a limited selection (Valve did it so that new players dont get overwhelmed).

This limitation applies to other match modes outside the tutorial too.

Alot of people made noise about it, and I think now it has been fixed: http://store.steampowered.com/news/11084/



> TRAINING
> - Added match making option to opt out of Limited Hero mode



If, for some reason it still doesnt , just finish off the quests and the game will return to normal mode.


----------



## PLSG08 (Jul 15, 2013)

Ahh so that's why. I'll try and finish the tutorial first and see where it goes :/


----------



## PLSG08 (Jul 16, 2013)

It seems that Valve/Steam finally fixed the servers. Now I get around 60-100 ping on normal games here in my house and around 5 when I'm at my friends. 

Time to rack up that win streak


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 20, 2013)

Is this game P2Win? or those microtransactions are just for fun?


----------



## CounterZeus (Jul 20, 2013)

the microtransactions are pure for fun and you get access to the full hero roster for free.


----------



## techtard (Jul 20, 2013)

Linux native client and OSX client out for DOTA 2 now, running great on my FX PC.
I think the game might be running better under Xubuntu than it was for me when using Win 7 Pro.


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 21, 2013)

Might be. Seems like Source games behave better in linux than in windows.


----------



## Absolution (Jul 31, 2013)

The International 3 - Competition organized by Valve (largest e-sports prize pool to date).

Free to watch via the ingame client.



> Group Stage Days
> 
> Sat, August 3: 9AM PDT/ 12 Noon EDT/ 18:00 CEST/ 24:00 SGT/ 16:00 GMT
> Sun, August 4: 9AM PDT/ 12 Noon EDT/ 18:00 CEST/ 24:00 SGT/ 16:00 GMT
> ...



https://www.google.com/calendar/emb...9qo@group.calendar.google.com&ctz=USA/Seattle


----------



## sabre23 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hard to watch (+ 5:30 UTC) . Main event matches for me will start @ 00:30 IST.


----------



## xenocide (Aug 9, 2013)

So far the games have been absolutely insane.  The base race between Alliance and LGD.cn especially was ridiculous.  The matches run from about 4pm EST until like 2am EST so it's hard not to catch some of it (assuming you're in the US or Europe I suppose).


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 24, 2013)

i guess i am pretty good now :3


----------



## Absolution (Aug 24, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> i guess i am pretty good now :3
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130824/2013-08-24_00003.jpg





Battlefury is for melee heroes only. Used mostly for farming (as it gives cleave dmg). The cleave does not work for ranged heroes ^^


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 24, 2013)

Absolution said:


> Battlefury is for melee heroes only. Used mostly for farming (as it gives cleave dmg). The cleave does not work for ranged heroes ^^



i had too much money XD first time i bought it. i just got it for the 150% mana regeneration. im sure that works on all?


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 24, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> i had too much money XD first time i bought it. i just got it for the 150% mana regeneration. im sure that works on all?



Get Linkens instead if you want mana regen.


----------



## Absolution (Aug 24, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> i had too much money XD first time i bought it. i just got it for the 150% mana regeneration. im sure that works on all?



I suggest going for the Ring of Aquila, which is an upgrade from the Wraith band, provides decent regen for Drow, and other helpful stats for 985 gold only.

Drow isnt very mana dependant, so the low-cost low end mana regen items are usually enough.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 24, 2013)

i need to use a lot of mana in silencing and frost arrows. once i target an enemy i keep hitting then with frost arrows so they cant come. even before escaping i hit with a frost arrow before using shadow blade to escape.

the ring of aquila is nearly not good enough for late game. i will try linkens sphere next time. i have never actually bothered with the magical components and items in the game. more of a brute damage per second guy.

with drow leveled up i can fire 2-3 arrows a second normally and the marksmanship power helps it make it even better!

the prob with linken sphere is its not a upgraded item and i need to buy it in one go. the battlefury was an upgrade from the claymore and broadsword i already had.

if i think to much in the heat of the moment i will die, so i just got that thing since it offers so much mana, which i was running out of thanks to bloodseeker and lifestealer in the opposing team. the rest of my team was helpless and i was directing them too. plus they couldnt attack unless i silenced them.


----------



## Absolution (Aug 24, 2013)

The thing is that in Dota you need to be very efficient in item picks. Linkens is good a good defensive item (disables point spells - 1 only, then there is a cooldown), and provides regen, but the cost is just too high. You could get a BKB (magic immunity for a couple of seconds + hp + dmg) + void stone (100% mana regen compared to 150% from Linken) and be better off. 

LS is not really a popular item for drow, but still has a high winrate.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 24, 2013)

Absolution said:


> The thing is that in Dota you need to be very efficient in item picks. Linkens is good a good defensive item (disables point spells - 1 only, then there is a cooldown), and provides regen, but the cost is just too high. You could get a BKB (magic immunity for a couple of seconds) + void stone (100% mana regen) and be better off
> 
> LS is not really a popular item for drow, but still has a high winrate.



If you can afford LS you are probably winning. correlation not cause.


----------



## Absolution (Aug 24, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> If you can afford LS you are probably winning. correlation not cause.



There are still better items to get than spend 5k gold on mana regen.

Dont take it personal...


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 24, 2013)

this wasnt a big deal, the first time i bought battlefury. didnt even know about it.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 24, 2013)

Absolution said:


> There are still better items to get than spend 5k gold on mana regen.
> 
> Dont take it personal...



Just pointing out, someone might mistake it for buying linkens as the key to winning


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 24, 2013)

i played dota 2 and i usually choose random heroes, 
and just go with the flow of the team i play with.

as for item, it really depends on what the team needs and the type of hero that im using


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 24, 2013)

AhokZYashA said:


> as for item, it really depends on what the team needs and the type of hero that im using



When in doubt, threads, drums and magic stick


----------



## JNUKZ (Aug 26, 2013)

My first game after 2 months without playing:
31-7-17 k/d/a using Phantom Assassin. 

We should make a TPU team!


----------



## Frizz (Aug 26, 2013)

Add me on steam if not already "Frizz". Although it has been 9 days since I played because of Payday 2 and War Thunder

Here are my stats:
http://dotabuff.com/players/11865071

Currently on a lose streak ;(

My best hero is Slark atm but recently I just random for the extra moneys and since for me it's more fun that way lol.


----------



## PLSG08 (Aug 27, 2013)

Well It been long since I've been to this thread so maybe I'll share my build for Drow.

I get a Ring of Aquila for the very specific reason of good mana regen at start. Then I build Perseverance (Ring of Health + That orb thingy that provides 150% regen.) Then I build Power Treads or Phase boots (depends on the enemies), then Drum of endurance.

I get the Yasha first, then turn it to Manta Style (useful for pushing), then I get the Helm of Dominator for Lifesteal.

Same build goes for Luna but instead of Perseverance I get a bottle or Euls Scepter. The Added movespeed from the scepter turn luna into a freaking racecar, while also helping her Mana problems.

Just my two cents tho  I play mainly Nightstalker, Windrunner, Luna, Naga Siren, Phantom Assassin, Puck.....


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 27, 2013)

PLSG08 said:


> Well It been long since I've been to this thread so maybe I'll share my build for Drow.
> 
> I get a Ring of Aquila for the very specific reason of good mana regen at start. Then I build Perseverance (Ring of Health + That orb thingy that provides 150% regen.) Then I build Power Treads or Phase boots (depends on the enemies), then Drum of endurance.
> 
> I get the Yasha first, then turn it to Manta Style (useful for pushing), then I get the Helm of Dominator for Lifesteal.



Get threads after Aquila for Drow, you want the dps output. If you feel like your health keeps on getting chipped off get lifesteal instead of perseverance (helps with jungling in midgame). Don't drum unless you are on the losing side. Yasha into Manta is fine, consider shadow blade if your team doesn't have an invis hero already. Consider BKB if they have a lot of spellcasters, a 7 second magic immune Drow is an extremely dangerous Drow.


----------



## PLSG08 (Aug 27, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Get threads after Aquila for Drow, you want the dps output. If you feel like your health keeps on getting chipped off get lifesteal instead of perseverance (helps with jungling in midgame). Don't drum unless you are on the losing side. Yasha into Manta is fine, consider shadow blade if your team doesn't have an invis hero already. Consider BKB if they have a lot of spellcasters, a 7 second magic immune Drow is an extremely dangerous Drow.



Thanks for the input! Although I don't play Drow usually, the same thing goes for Luna 

A Luna with Manta+BKB+Butterfly is a scary Luna


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 27, 2013)

a luna with only manta is freaking scary, 
let alone a bkb and butterfly, 
the damage and the bounce attack is freaking annoying and painful.


----------



## Agility (Aug 27, 2013)

Playing Dota in a public game, it's possible to go to any sort of builds with different combination of hero's. However with dota becoming more popular, most public players start to pick certain "combo" hero's and play them in pub, treating it like a Captain's Mode game.

So to play as a team, you must first understand the hero's spells, the range of it, what it can go through (e.g What counters BKB) and so fourth. Dota is never a simple game and it really requires lots of coordination and experience.

And also welcome to new players to Dota including fellow TPU players!!


----------



## sabre23 (Aug 29, 2013)

I want Legoin Commander ...


----------



## _JP_ (Aug 29, 2013)

I want to spam the map with mines.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 29, 2013)

I want to ban idiots, but alas, our dreams cannot be satisfied so easily


----------



## JNUKZ (Aug 29, 2013)

I want a server for west European players, tired playing with Russians.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 29, 2013)

JNUKZ said:


> I want a server for west European players, tired playing with Russians.



We have that, its located in Germany or Sweden or something which is not Russia. Alternatively, get yourself to very high level, you meet far less idiots.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 29, 2013)

yes after level 10 or so the pickings get good. now i play with friends as a team 3-5 people.


----------



## sabre23 (Aug 29, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> yes after level 10 or so the pickings get good. now i play with friends as a team 3-5 people.



Only people playing in 3-5 stacks can enjoy Dota 2 in current Matchmaking system.
Do you play in  SEA server?


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 29, 2013)

sabre23 said:


> Only people playing in 3-5 stacks can enjoy Dota 2 in current Matchmaking system.
> Do you play in  SEA server?



Orly? I regularly play with 3-5 stacks, but I find it equally fun solo queuing. Sometimes you get horrendous games, but those are few and far between.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 29, 2013)

sabre23 said:


> Only people playing in 3-5 stacks can enjoy Dota 2 in current Matchmaking system.
> Do you play in  SEA server?



all servers.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Aug 29, 2013)

One of these days we must have a casual community tournament have a bracket and play 5v5 with all tpu'ers only, Maybe games as a price on the winning team lol


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 29, 2013)

lyndonguitar said:


> One of these days we must have a casual community tournament have a bracket and play 5v5 with all tpu'ers only, Maybe games as a price on the winning team lol



i concur.


----------



## sabre23 (Aug 29, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Orly? I regularly play with 3-5 stacks, but I find it equally fun solo queuing. Sometimes you get horrendous games, but those are few and far between.



I also play solo queue sometimes but only 50% games of solo queue satisfy me As oppose to 90% when i play in stack . I play in SEA server only so i do not know about others.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 29, 2013)

sabre23 said:


> Only people playing in 3-5 stacks can enjoy Dota 2 in current Matchmaking system.
> Do you play in  SEA server?



all the people i play with regularly, i met in one or more matches.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 29, 2013)

sabre23 said:


> I also play solo queue sometimes but only 50% games of solo queue satisfy me As oppose to 90% when i play in stack . I play in SEA server only so i do not know about others.



I enjoy about 70-80% of all my games, maybe more. Once you get to very high level there are much less idiots running around ruining your games. I am not sure about lower tiers.


----------



## JNUKZ (Aug 29, 2013)

Dropped connection, can't connect again-> 1 day low priority. I really hate this...


----------



## Scatler (Aug 29, 2013)

Can't play because of pic god damn related.


----------



## JNUKZ (Aug 29, 2013)

Scatler said:


> Can't play because of pic god damn related.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130829/1354014049773.png



They are everywhere...


----------



## sabre23 (Oct 17, 2013)

DOTA 2 Massive Gameplay changes now on Test CLient!!!

a hero beyond 522+ ms(1000+),
a hero who cannot be seen by truesight for 4 sec
pudge with blink dagger,
Axe, a killsteal machine.
broodmother, a magical web girl.
meepo with lvl 4 ulti.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 17, 2013)

Pudge with blinkdagger


----------



## Absolution (Oct 18, 2013)

Cant wait to try out riki dagon.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 18, 2013)

some of my recent exploits lol. yes i still play with drow ranger. i'd rather master one before going onto the next.






lol that awkward moment u kill everyone in the opposing team yourself when they try to gank you XD





i have found that daedalus and shadow blade is a better combo than the shadow blade and mijollnir hammer.


----------



## sabre23 (Oct 18, 2013)

^^indeed daedalus is a must have item for Drow Ranger. 
Cant comment on shadow blade now as it got a 10 sec nerf yesterday.

My dear slark ulti from 25 sec to 65 sec.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 18, 2013)

lol shadow blade is useful on one man push missions while the rest of my team are busy distracting. no one really buys a gem nowadays even when theyh ave a riki to face, so people use dust, and that is a bit easier to run away from!


----------



## sabre23 (Oct 18, 2013)

Shadow blade helps in running away when there there is no slark , spiritbreaker or bloodseeker in opposition team.
Bloodseeker having fun below. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=i03zCXiIVFg


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 18, 2013)

sabre23 said:


> Shadow blade helps in running away when there there is no slark , spiritbreaker or bloodseeker in opposition team.
> Bloodseeker having fun below.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=i03zCXiIVFg



you forget i can use silence before using the shadow blade, then use teleport. lol. works each time. sometimes fails with a fat riki or a sniper with his stun shots who also has shdow blade XD


----------



## sabre23 (Oct 18, 2013)

Spiritbreaker bash or skullbasher and i always rush for basher on slark . Bloodseeker rupture counter is not silence and shadowblade but teleport scroll.


----------



## _JP_ (Oct 21, 2013)

I already liked ogre magi. It's a fun hero to play with. Now with ignite multicast, it'll be truckloads of fun.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 21, 2013)

_JP_ said:


> I already liked ogre magi. It's a fun hero to play with. Now with ignite multicast, it'll be truckloads of fun.



I like ogre too, the banter between the two heads is very entertaining. Stun, slow, buff for carries, what else can you ask for?


----------



## sabre23 (Oct 22, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> I like ogre too, the banter between the two heads is very entertaining. Stun, slow, buff for carries, what else can you ask for?



yeah same here, i like to play ogre magi and jakiro the twin head dragon..

but aghanim spell mana cost is way too high.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 22, 2013)

i dont like jakiro much. too easy to evade, and very slow moving creature.
ive taken a liking to wind runner though.

also heard my lil drow will be getting beefed up soon!


----------



## sabre23 (Oct 22, 2013)

Broodmother is back in action and will be feared once again. 

Have you guys think of any solution to counter her?


----------



## lyndonguitar (Oct 22, 2013)

sabre23 said:


> Broodmother is back in action and will be feared once again.
> 
> Have you guys think of any solution to counter her?



Earthshaker, Sand King, Bounty Hunter


----------



## sabre23 (Oct 22, 2013)

^^I am not talking about usual counters but bounty is much needed now to track her cliff jumping.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 22, 2013)

i like the new drow


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 22, 2013)

sabre23 said:


> Broodmother is back in action and will be feared once again.
> 
> Have you guys think of any solution to counter her?



silence... daedalus.. dust of appearance...


----------



## _JP_ (Oct 23, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> ive taken a liking to wind runner though.





de.das.dude said:


> i like the new drow


Going by your playing records, you *ONLY* like to play with Drow, Huskar and Windrunner. (by decreasing order)


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 23, 2013)

_JP_ said:


> Going by your playing records, you *ONLY* like to play with Drow, Huskar and Windrunner. (by decreasing order)



no.. those are not by play records, but by success rate. ive been learning necrolyte too.
and i dont see the problem with playing with just one character. Traxex is hawt, and i just bought her a new wardrobe XD
people say drow is for noobs thats cuz most people who pick drow are noobs. i always mid with drow and it takes me 10mins to take that tower.


----------



## _JP_ (Oct 23, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> ive been learning necrolyte too.


That's a start.


de.das.dude said:


> and i dont see the problem with playing with just one character.


Then you still have a lot to learn.
For all pick (which is what I've seen you play 98% of the time), most of the times that's ok (because sometimes you should really pick a specific hero to counter another one, if nobody else is going to counter him), but there's a reason there's a large number of heroes to pick. Also, that would imply that you wouldn't be a very contributing player in random draft, single draft, least played, captain's mode and captain's draft because you never get out of your very small comfort zone.


de.das.dude said:


> people say drow is for noobs thats cuz most people who pick drow are noobs. i always mid with drow and it takes me 10mins to take that tower.


Because you're still dealing with noobs. A competent player will counter a drow easily.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 23, 2013)

hey, been playing with 25lvl and ups lately! feeels gooood! and yes you are right they do know how to counter me! this dude was denying all the creeps! lol.
and they keep huksar to counter me. he can easily do it with his leap of fate.

im learning necro, but he feels a bit slow.

wind was updated, so i want to try her out


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 23, 2013)

_JP_ said:


> Because you're still dealing with noobs. A competent player will counter a drow easily.



A competent drow can easily carry a team, so it goes both ways. I would rather he stick with one hero and learn all the basics of the game (warding, last hitting/denying, ganking, tempo control, etc) before trying out other heroes.


----------



## Samo_Krose (Mar 4, 2014)

if you want to get mad, upset, frustrate from people special called noobs !! lol welcome to dota, 

i'm almost on 990 games on dota, and i can tell u one day i was noob, like so called noob, but i learned by asking and see how people playing and when i do mistake i listen and try to fix that mistake, which uncommon now for noobs they start calling the one who is playing well a noob, and when u try to guide them !!! lol be aware of reports, to be honest it is wonderfull game untill retarded noobs had attacked the game, 

there is no harm to be noob, but to be noob + retarded? !!! that is completly un acceptable, 

i still love that game and i enjoy it with my very best friend, if u guys would like to play sometimes add me on steam Samo_Krose 

this game is all about team work and sweet support, not who kills more ,, aslong team work on the go anyteam will lose, and should be 1000% understanding each other make tricks, and most important is, tp with u all the time, so u could tp to ur friend when they need u , and don't be greedy, if u r support u should actually aid ur tank or carrier friend to farm most the creeps, and buy wards, ,, i wanted to make a really good team,, if any one is interested do add me on steam


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 4, 2014)

Fourstaff said:


> A competent drow can easily carry a team, so it goes both ways. I would rather he stick with one hero and learn all the basics of the game (warding, last hitting/denying, ganking, tempo control, etc) before trying out other heroes.



this worked out well. i can now play all heroes etc. it was really good to stick to drow ranger and learn the strategy and other aspects of the game.
i havent played drow ranger in a long long long time. i now wait for everyone else in the opposing team to pick, then pick a counter hero


----------



## LightningJR (Mar 4, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> i now wait for everyone else in the opposing team to pick, then pick a counter hero



oh you're one of those... :/ 

sometimes people even pause the game if other people haven't picked a hero after the game starts.. probably researching to see what counters what to have a leg up...


----------



## Samo_Krose (Mar 5, 2014)

lol that why the more u r late to pick hero the more money is gone,  

what i hate about that is when u play randomly! with random people,, 

every one wanna pick for their own, i mean they don't talk to each other they don't discuss who is support or who is carry or tanker?!

despite that the game is addictive and so nice, i hate jurks people who communicate not, they know this game is a communicating game team work, and still with that they do as they please, 

ohhhhhh or when u play captin mode, that now it goes to the below retard rate, special when the captin chose what he please and choose for other what they like not or what they can play most, 

i have ruined couple games cause the captin was entirely jruk, and they called me noob lol,

to get the right hero for everyone, u need to be communicating to the team and see how u guys willing to counter all these hero and on that base u start picking ur hero, or u just don't need to wait for them to pick, sometimes u have a hero who is not actually counter but with the effort of team work and coordinates and how u guys make ur tactic, ! 

i was a support once playing dazzle, ! llol i love this support, i got 23 Kills,  almost carry the game ahahhaha, 

but any how, i wish to see people who are so much into a teamwork than talking blah blah blah, 

,,,,


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 5, 2014)

LightningJR said:


> oh you're one of those... :/
> 
> sometimes people even pause the game if other people haven't picked a hero after the game starts.. probably researching to see what counters what to have a leg up...


im not stupid. i pick before the timer runs out. else you loose a lot of coin and coin is valuable when picking a carry. i dont let anyone pause after the timer has run out.


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 5, 2014)

Samo_Krose said:


> every one wanna pick for their own, i mean they don't talk to each other they don't discuss who is support or who is carry or tanker?!



this is why i pick at the end so that i can pick something to balance out the team. you should play in captains draft. there people dont complain about what they want. if they do just dont give them that lol.

i dont play all pick anymore. just captains draft, random draft or all random.


----------



## Samo_Krose (Mar 5, 2014)

well choosen, i love captin draft, as the matter is i know i played dota enough to be semi pro, ! 990 games or more, but i still don't like to play with few heros and i would be difenetely suck with them ,, in that case that why i hate random draft, but captin draft not bad unless ig ot a hero i don't play lol 

and i agree with u for the point where u choose in the last, always make sure not to pass the times  coin are absolutely important at first to buy stuff, !!

noobs has breaking this game like so hard, and who trolls. i miss a good team who they have fun and communicate and make a really nice team work, and they know what to do, 

i played once a game was ember spirit, for as much eh is little bit squashy but very affective hero, and 3 of us was so noob, and i had like killed 6 but they did not and they did feed like soo much ,and i did still be able to kill ! and yet i have been called noob and i should not play that hero lol, i was doing great in my lane untill they start ruin the game by not calling missing and no one buy wards, and no one attempt to attack, well to be honest axe did an amazing job in the other team, he went bottom between the two towers and let not the creeps come along, so that is sooo amazing tactic, and that axe had some balls to be honest, so they tooked both tower in 10 min or less  hahaha, what a noob team i got,


----------



## techtard (Mar 13, 2014)

These days I just random in pubs. Win more often than not, but single queing can be frustrating sometimes. Some nights, every match has at least one person who rode the short bus to school.


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 13, 2014)

this. i do all random/random draft etc. still there are short bus people on board


----------



## jormungand (Mar 15, 2014)

im happy seeing the thread once again with a little life! imo i dont random, just go for least played if so, playing a lot of support cuz i love support, many noobs understimate them and thats the error of the game, if the most difficult rol in dota. Ive played carry too but i still being a support fan. im now living for a time in Mexico and my internet is a little low and gave me often lag when i play, but here is my nick if you wanna add me and some time have a play "Phobias" with a monkey armed as avatar .


----------



## jormungand (Mar 17, 2014)

Samo_Krose said:


> i have ruined couple games cause the captain was entirely jruk, and they called me noob lol,
> ,,,,


+1 that happened to me weeks ago, an stupid retarded capt  and 3 more guys who in capts mode picked what they wanted thinking was great to counter the enemy team, they gave me Crystal maiden, i asked for my top support players and told them that i had never played with CM, and went to the hard lane with a retarded who wanted to give the first blood right away, he complete end it feeding and the safe lane feeding as well so whothey blamed???? ME. Were a bunch of stupids who thought they were NAVY or Alliance or the DK, how can i say this: uhmmmm a new specie of noobs!= noobs retarded!!!!!! At the end i was happy of losing that game cuz those guys deserved that and more...  Right now im good enough with these:

Support
Venge- Lich-Silencer-Dazzle-TreantP

Carry
Jugg-Luna-Ursa

Mid
Clockwerk
Viper
Sniper

Offlane-Solo
Clockwerk
Slardar
TreantP


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi, I kind of installed Dota 2, 2 days ago.Want some advice,is there a point doing that training 100%?ANy point of buying anything from money shop?IS it some kind of pay to win?or cosmetics only?


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 5, 2014)

go to the tutorial.


----------



## CounterZeus (Apr 5, 2014)

Jaffakeik said:


> Hi, I kind of installed Dota 2, 2 days ago.Want some advice,is there a point doing that training 100%?ANy point of buying anything from money shop?IS it some kind of pay to win?or cosmetics only?


No point in doing training to 100% if you understand the basics. Everything you can buy is PURELY cosmetic. No pay to win, there is NO advantage of paying for anything. The account level up is purely for getting a cosmetic item each level, no extra benefits like runes/masteries like LoL. You can use every hero at start (depending on game mode of course, but you can always pick the same heroes the other players can)


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 5, 2014)

the leveling up is not just for costemic items ; its there so that people with similar experience can face each other. no matter how well a player understands the game, a level 10 player will never be able to compete against, say, a level 25 player.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 5, 2014)

I only did one fight wth real people and it seemd that there was one guy who killed all of us he had all time godlike annoucments,and we lost 1 to 40 points wise.We even attacked him 3 on one but still couldnt beat him.SO not sure if fight was fair.He seemed overpowered


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 5, 2014)

Jaffakeik said:


> I only did one fight wth real people and it seemd that there was one guy who killed all of us he had all time godlike annoucments,and we lost 1 to 40 points wise.We even attacked him 3 on one but still couldnt beat him.SO not sure if fight was fair.He seemed overpowered



That usually happens when you let a carry farm. Controlling such heroes is very important early in the game, make them struggle to farm big equipments.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 5, 2014)

I dont think I did'nt let him to farm i straight away run to center where he was,he didnt kill anyone maye only 2-3 my gnomes , but all I could do is damage him only about 10th part of heathbar where he killed me with 2 strikes.
So it depends what char u took to go against,seems like some chars are very weak agaisnt melee opponents


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 5, 2014)

there are a lot of people who play dota 2 with different accounts. like once after they have reached a high level they start again in a different account at level 1, pwning newbies. these sort are usually the type who suck at playing at their actual level.


----------



## xenocide (Apr 6, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> the leveling up is not just for costemic items ; its there so that people with similar experience can face each other. no matter how well a player understands the game, a level 10 player will never be able to compete against, say, a level 25 player.


 
I disagree.  Level has nothing to do with actual skill and everything to do with number of games played.  If someone gets to level 10 and has spent the entire time learning, they will be substantially better than someone who dicked off for 25 levels.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 6, 2014)

even if you are dicking around you still do pick up a few things. what you said only applies to a handful of people. plus there are the usual south asian pinoys and russian cykas who have no idea what they are doing. Which is why its best to not play in all pick lol.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 6, 2014)

THanks for your advices, will try to follow em and enjoy the game, as a noob.Probably wont be on leaderboards any time soon


----------



## xenocide (Apr 7, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> even if you are dicking around you still do pick up a few things. what you said only applies to a handful of people. plus there are the usual south asian pinoys and russian cykas who have no idea what they are doing. Which is why its best to not play in all pick lol.


 
It's a little more true now but it's not basically fact.  If someone played say HoN until recently and decided to pick up DotA 2 since HoN is a ghost town, they would be better off at level 1 than someone who is level 25 and picked up DotA 2 with no ARTS/MOBA experience.  Not to mention you're basically saying naturally ability and aptitude mean nothing or don't exist.  Playing more doesn't instantly make you better, I know personally I'm better than hundreds if not thousands of people who have played way more games than I have, and are a much higher level.  As it stands, the only thing the level system enforces is that you get 1 item guaranteed every time you level up.


----------



## CounterZeus (Apr 7, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> the leveling up is not just for costemic items ; its there so that people with similar experience can face each other. no matter how well a player understands the game, a level 10 player will never be able to compete against, say, a level 25 player.



I don't think the level up system is used for matchmaking, you can practically buy levels with boosters. You have one solo mmr, one for team, one for solo ranked and one for team ranked.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 8, 2014)

as i said there are the few dumbasses who in all levels


----------



## jormungand (Apr 26, 2014)

Jaffakeik said:


> THanks for your advices, will try to follow em and enjoy the game, as a noob.Probably wont be on leaderboards any time soon


read about roles and start picking what you like most and try to learn about all heroes abilities for you to counter your enemy, dota is about team work and counter your enemy, you get gold for killing but you win by taking towers then the throne. first pick your role dude , for ex: if youre a carry learn how to farm fast and get kills without dying, last hits and that stuff. IF youre a support protect your carry at all cost, let him farm and harras the enemy all time, provide mana/Hp and deny your creeps if possible, have the map all the time warded and deward if possible. my advise is to practice against bots and learn to farm and last hit then try mid lane and pushing your lane, support is the most difficult role so have a little exp before picking that role. In the other hand you have heroes who are initiators, pushers etc... learn about that too its important to know how to start a fight and have the upper hand. So, good luck dude welcome to dota.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 26, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> as i said there are many many many dumbasses in all levels



Ftfy

They are not really dumb, but lacking for the quality of play you expect for your level.


----------



## NationsAnarchy (May 5, 2014)

Anyone here @ TPU still playing this ? Hope to spice this thing up a bit, plus there will be a lot of big Dota 2 competitions coming up later this summer


----------



## jormungand (May 5, 2014)

NationsAnarchy said:


> Anyone here @ TPU still playing this ? Hope to spice this thing up a bit, plus there will be a lot of big Dota 2 competitions coming up later this summer


I am and still playing it, no reasons to quit any time soon, Its Dota dude and Dota grows everyday so the players. Noobs too by the way....... waiting for the international this July, my favs this time are the DK and Navi, i hope Alliance has an ace under the sleeve, bad picks make them lose the Starladder vs Navi, i expected more from them, hope the international to be more fun and competitive.


----------



## NationsAnarchy (May 5, 2014)

Being an Alliance fan, I still root for a lot of Western teams like Na`Vi, Evil Geniuses, Team Empire, Cloud 9, FnaticEU ...
Not to say TI. ESL One Frankfurt and DreamHack ROG DreamLeague are also notable to watch


----------



## xenocide (May 6, 2014)

I'm predicting Na'Vi will climb out of the losers bracket and win TI4.  Alliance wasn't doing amazing leading up to TI3, they always save some tricks for TI.  The meta has also shifted a bit since Alliance were top dogs, they can't play the passive pushing strats like they had been all of last year, there's a bit more aggression and some of the heroes they relied on (NP, LD, especially Batrider) have seen some nerfs.  Not say they don't stand a chance, but I highly doubt they will be in the finals, possibly Top 3 though.

The bigger issue in my mind is that none of the Eastern teams seem especially potent.  They have all been really lackluster compared to the explosive Western scene.  In the West we have Na'Vi and Alliance, but also wildcards like EG, Fnatic, and Empire, but there's also relative newcomers like C9.  The Western Qualifier is going to be a *bloodbath*, but the Eastern Qualifier is a few lackluster teams and some heavy favorites.


----------



## NationsAnarchy (May 6, 2014)

Agree, can't wait for both US/EU Qualifier. So fun to watch already


----------



## BeardHolloway0329 (May 9, 2014)

Fourstaff said:


> That usually happens when you let a carry farm. Controlling such heroes is very important early in the game, make them struggle to farm big equipments.


Yep..if you let he carry farming, I think most of carrys can be god-like the whole game.


----------



## NationsAnarchy (May 9, 2014)

Probably most people here playing Dota 2 haven't played the original Warcraft DotA custom map I believe ?  Just wondering


----------



## Fourstaff (May 9, 2014)

NationsAnarchy said:


> Probably most people here playing Dota 2 haven't played the original Warcraft DotA custom map I believe ?  Just wondering



I have, Dota 2 is much better in many ways compared to the limitations of the WC3 engine


----------



## NationsAnarchy (May 9, 2014)

Fourstaff said:


> I have, Dota 2 is much better in many ways compared to the limitations of the WC3 engine



One good thing to hear, hope to see others as well


----------



## cheesy999 (May 10, 2014)

Time to buy this years compendium


----------



## NationsAnarchy (May 10, 2014)

Man, can't wait to get one


----------



## jormungand (May 16, 2014)

can we have a game guys??? add me if you want - Phobias- avatar - monkey with gun


----------



## BigBoi (May 24, 2014)

Can we setup a 5v5 TPU friendly match lobby?


----------



## BigBoi (May 24, 2014)

Jaffakeik said:


> Hi, I kind of installed Dota 2, 2 days ago.Want some advice,is there a point doing that training 100%?ANy point of buying anything from money shop?IS it some kind of pay to win?or cosmetics only?



Play the tutorials, it will give you cool starting skins


----------



## NationsAnarchy (May 25, 2014)

BigBoi said:


> Can we setup a 5v5 TPU friendly match lobby?



Timezone difference is quite huge for me, to play in either US or EU.  So sad


----------



## BigBoi (May 25, 2014)

Me too, but I can play anytime on weekends


----------



## jormungand (May 31, 2014)

lets play, just say the day and add everyone.


----------



## Maban (Sep 8, 2014)

Anyone play the new all random deathmatch mode yet? It's a nice way to get out of your comfort zone with heroes.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 9, 2014)

all games i play i always click random hero,
so i can familiarize with all the hero i play,

but if i get meepo or chen, i will repick :lol:

oh, 
and add me if you havent already, 
my steam ID is ahokzyasha, avatar name is "Re-class Battleship"


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 9, 2014)

havent played in a while because monsoon rains have been wreaking havoc on the internet ping 

i just play by picking counter heroes to counter enemies. but  i prefer agility pushers :3

when i play with my mate matches dont last long.

and people seem to disconnect once i get first kill before the one minute mark lol.


----------

